# Indoor bees



## Mrsmattison (Feb 18, 2019)

I have a few indoor plants; aloe, rubber fig, sansevieria and epipremnum aureum. About once a week I get one or two mini looking bees sitting around them. Not in them just around the pots. Where are they coming from?? They look like bees but they are about half the size of a regular bee and are a bit darker. I thought it was just at the old apartment we lived in but now we moved and they are still coming out so it must be the plants. It's too cold outside for the bees to survive, can anyone tell me what's happening here?


----------

